# Entpacken unter beschränktem Speicherplatz



## Freak (22. März 2009)

Servus,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Auf meinem Server habe ich nur einen sehr knapp bemessenen Speicherplatz.

Der Platz reicht für den Download eines Archivs von etwa 5 GB.
Der Platz reicht auch für die entpackte Version.

Aber sobald ich das entpacke habe ich ja als Resultat einmal das Archiv und einmal den Ordner, die ZUSAMMEN nicht drauf passen.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, trotzdem zu entpacken, obwohl der Speicherplatz nicht für Archiv und Ordner reicht?

Sowas wie löschen der bereits entpackten Dateien während des Vorgangs? Oder andere kreative Ideen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2009)

Wenn Du genug Speicher hast kannst Du im Speicher entpacken, ansonsten seh ich da schwarz.
Dateien aus Archiven entfernen waere zwar theoretish machbar, ist praktisch aber wahrscheinlich nirgends implementiert weil es einen ordentlichen Aufwand darstellen duerfte und im Grunde auch Quatsch ist.


----------



## Enumerator (22. März 2009)

Hi!

Wieviel RAM hat der Server frei im Minimalbetrieb? Und welches OS?

Greetz
Enum


----------



## Freak (22. März 2009)

```
total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:       1048576     196832     851744          0          0          0
-/+ buffers/cache:     196832     851744
Swap:            0          0          0
```

Ich kann nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, wie's im Minimalbetrieb aussieht.

Ansonsten:

Debian 5.0 minimal

Ich fürchte, da wird so nicht viel möglich sein...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2009)

Nee, also mit 1GB wird das nichts.
War auch etwas abwaegig, aber halt eine Idee.


----------

